# ViP 211 Ethernet Port



## BigBill34

I have not seen any posts on this subject so I thought I would ask!

Is the ethernet port on the ViP 211 active like it is on the ViP 622/722? And if so, does it give the same service?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## James Long

At last check, the ViP-211 ethernet port was still "for future use".

On the 622/722 it is used for "calling home" (not as needed on the 211 since there is no $5 fee for not calling home) plus features that only work on a DVR.


----------



## BigBill34

James Long said:


> At last check, the ViP-211 ethernet port was still "for future use".
> 
> On the 622/722 it is used for "calling home" (not as needed on the 211 since there is no $5 fee for not calling home) plus features that only work on a DVR.


Thanks for the information!

Does anyone know if the ethernet port can be used to "call home" much like using a phone line? I am trying to get rid of the phone line and thought this would be a great way to do it, as I am using the ethernet port on my other receiver, the ViP 622.

I called Dish today and was told that I couldn't swap out my ViP 211 for a ViP 222, although I'm not asking for any promotions, just an exchange on an already leased receiver. The nitwits in cs told me that I had to purchase a receiver.

Bill


----------



## rey_1178

the vip 211 does not need to call home. there is no charge on that receiver. my 622 is connected through the ethernet and the 211 is not. i got rid of my phone line already too.


----------



## tvjay

rey_1178 said:


> the vip 211 does not need to call home. there is no charge on that receiver. my 622 is connected through the ethernet and the 211 is not. i got rid of my phone line already too.


I read that the new software (L.436 I think) adds broadband support. Is this true and does anyone currently use the ethernet port on the VIP211 to purchase PPV instead of the phone line? I am new to dish and slightly confused as I don't have the broadband option on my satellite box but it was just installed the other day so I figured I would have the newest version.


----------



## tvjay

UPDATE: Internet PPV works!

My VIP211 just got updated to L437 (from L435) yesterday morning so now I have broadband support on my receiver. I simply plugged a network cable in to my router and reset the connection on the receiver so it would get an IP address from the router allowing me to have internet access on my VIP211. After waiting 24 hours (for some reason it won't let me order anything last night) I was able to order a PPV this afternoon.


----------



## DustoMan

tvjay said:


> UPDATE: Internet PPV works!
> 
> My VIP211 just got updated to L437 (from L435) yesterday morning so now I have broadband support on my receiver. I simply plugged a network cable in to my router and reset the connection on the receiver so it would get an IP address from the router allowing me to have internet access on my VIP211. After waiting 24 hours (for some reason it won't let me order anything last night) I was able to order a PPV this afternoon.


Nice... how does it work? I'm curious how much of a buffer there is considering there's no storage. Or do you have a HDD hooked up to your receiver. (Sorry, if this isn't a feature yet, the 211 hasn't been on my radar since I have a 222.)


----------



## James Long

The internet allows authorization without a phone line ... you still have to watch it live on a ViP-211.

This isn't the DishONLINE movie download seen on the ViP DVRs.


----------



## tvjay

James Long said:


> The internet allows authorization without a phone line


This is great because I do not have a phone line and did not want to call ATT every time I wanted to order a movie. The $5 fee for calling in a PPV in addition to the actual rate for a movie is a little crazy. Plus I am pretty sure that since I am an ATT customer that I can't use the website to order movies because I don't have a dishnetwork.com login. I of course could be mistaken as I am new to Dish, but thought that I read that somewhere.


----------



## DustoMan

James Long said:


> The internet allows authorization without a phone line ... you still have to watch it live on a ViP-211.
> 
> This isn't the DishONLINE movie download seen on the ViP DVRs.


Got it. Thanks for the explanation!


----------

